# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Branderig gevoel penis

## Gert09

Hallo,

Ik heb al een tijdje last van een branderig gevoel bij de opening van de plasbuis, dit gevoel is er ook als ik moet plassen. Nu dacht ik aan een urineweginfectie, maar die komt bij mannen niet vaak voor.

Mijn urine heb ik ongeveer 1.5 maand geleden laten testen en dat bleek schoon te zijn.

De laatste tijd ben ik nogal gestresst en masturbeer mij dagelijks om wat minder gespannen te zijn. Kan het zijn dat het hierdoor wat overgevoelig is geraakt?

Of kan het komen doordat ik mei tijdens een massage klaarkwam omdat ze mijn penis aangeraakt heeft? Dit lijkt mij onwaarschijnlijk, omdat er van seks geen sprake is geweest en ikzelf ook nog nooit seks heb gehad met een vrouw.

Alvast dank voor de serieuze antwoorden.

Gert

----------


## Nikky278

Als je urine 1.5 maand geleden schoon was, wil dat niet per se zeggen dat het dat nu ook is, dus je zou het nog een keer kunnen laten testen. Hoe lang heb je al last van de klachten? 
Irritatie door te veel wrijving zou kunnen, maar dan zou het minder moeten worden als je dat een tijdje laat.
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het veroorzaakt is door een massage. Tenzij je een allergische reactie hebt op eventueel gebruikte olie... Maar dan zou je er vrij direct na de massage last van hebben gekregen.

Xx

----------


## Gert09

Vanaf juni heb ik ongeveer last. Je kunt toch geen geslachtsziekte oplopen door een massage waarbij de penis is aangeraakt? Ik heb soms het gevoel dat ik mij de klachten ook inbeeld. Daarbij probeer ik minder te masturberen, maar door de spanningen lukt mij dit niet.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Lijkt mij idd stug dat je een soa hebt, dus denk het niet nee, en van enkel aanraken krijg je niet zomaar een soa.
Bestaat er niet zoiets als een blaasontsteking bij mannen? En idd, wat een maand geleden schoon was, hoeft nu niet zo meer te zijn.
Dus misschien een bezoekje aan de huisarts wel handig? Je hoeft je iig niet te schamen.

----------


## Gert09

Ik heb mn bloed laten controleren en urine laten testen op soa, via de huisarts. Alles bleek in orde te zijn.
Waarschijnlijk is het psychisch, waardoor ik mijzelf gek liet maken.

gr
Gert

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Toch wel goed dat je niks ernstigs hebt en geen soa of iets dergelijks.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

